# Comment transfèrer des signets d'un mac à un autre



## louisedor (7 Août 2005)

Salut à tous,

Un copain vient de s'offrir un Macmini et aimerait que je lui transfère les quelques centaines d'adresse URL que j'ai pu récupérer depuis plusieurs années sur des sites automobile.

Comment faire pour les tranfèrer proprement afin qu'il les retrouve suivant le même classement que ce que j'ai actuellement sur mon iMac sans avoir à les saisir un par un ? (que ce soit les transfèrer par clé USB ou par messagerie)

D'avance merci !!!!!


----------



## Bilbo (7 Août 2005)

Tu ne transfères pas un signet d'un mac à un autre, mais d'un dossier "Préférences" à un autre, voire d'un navigateur à un autre. Quel est le butineur de départ (Firefox, Safari, ...) et quel est celui d'arrivée ?

À+


----------



## kathy h (7 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne transfères pas un signet d'un mac à un autre, mais d'un dossier "Préférences" à un autre, voire d'un navigateur à un autre. Quel est le butineur de départ (Firefox, Safari, ...) et quel est celui d'arrivée ?
> 
> À+



et quels sont les systèmes d'exploitation des 2 macs ?


----------



## Psygod (7 Août 2005)

Safari Bookmark Exporter


----------



## macnaute (8 Août 2005)

PS : pour ce genre de problèmes, j'utilise désormais Mylinea.com avec des signets de capture identiques à la maison et au bureau... de cette manière j'ai mes signets accessibles de n'importe quel ordino dans le monde et en plus ils peuvent servir à d'autres. J'ai plusieurs annuaires différents en fonction de mes intérêts et je peux y importer mes signets Netscape et autres par simple tableur csv et les reclasser... et de temps en temps, je fais des sauvegardes en sens inverse... au cas où le service deviendrait payant sous peu.


----------



## louisedor (8 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne transfères pas un signet d'un mac à un autre, mais d'un dossier "Préférences" à un autre, voire d'un navigateur à un autre. Quel est le butineur de départ (Firefox, Safari, ...) et quel est celui d'arrivée ?
> 
> À+



Moi je suis sur 10.3.9 et celui de mon pote est 10.4. Ce sont des signets à exporter de Safari à Safari.

J'ai bien été voir dans "Library" mais je n'ai pas vu de dossier suceptible de contenir mes signets....


----------



## jyd04 (8 Août 2005)

Les signets Safari sont dans  ~/Library/Safari/


----------



## Bilbo (8 Août 2005)

louisedor a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis sur 10.3.9 et celui de mon pote est 10.4. Ce sont des signets à exporter de Safari à Safari.
> 
> J'ai bien été voir dans "Library" mais je n'ai pas vu de dossier suceptible de contenir mes signets....


Tu n'as sans doute pas regardé dans le bon Library. Le dossier Safari est dans celui de ta "Maison". Si tu as un dossier "Bibliothèque", c'est le même.

À+


----------



## louisedor (10 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as sans doute pas regardé dans le bon Library. Le dossier Safari est dans celui de ta "Maison". Si tu as un dossier "Bibliothèque", c'est le même.
> 
> À+



Dans ce dossier library - Safari, j'ai bookmarks.plist, downloads.plist, history.plist, Form values et une dossier Icons.

Lequel dois je copier et réinstaller sur l'autre mac car leur contenu n'est pas consultable et ne me donne rien de plus...:-(

Merci !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2005)

louisedor a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce dossier library - Safari, j'ai bookmarks.plist, downloads.plist, history.plist, Form values et une dossier Icons.
> 
> Lequel dois je copier et réinstaller sur l'autre mac car leur contenu n'est pas consultable et ne me donne rien de plus...:-(
> 
> Merci !



Visiblement tu ne maitrise pas la langue de Shakespear  

bookmarks = signets


----------



## louisedor (10 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement tu ne maitrise pas la langue de Shakespear
> 
> bookmarks = signets



No comment......... Mea culpa............

Jusque ce jour, je pensais connaitre "correctement" la langue de Shakespear.... Je viens de me rendre compte du contraire....

Merci pour l'info !!!!!

Altavista


----------



## jyd04 (10 Août 2005)

De rien mais pour toutes lles questions de ce genre, tu pourras en trouver la réponse sur le thread
de Dark Templar.

La première chose  à faire en somme   Il ne s'est quand même pas donné tout se mal pour rien voyons...


----------

